# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Sensei's Workbook

## Sensei

Hey, I am a beginner lucid dreamer. I am hoping to get some more specific help. I have only had 25 lucid dreams, but 11 of them have been since the beginning of September, 4 since the beginning of October.  :boogie: 

I had a couple of random LDs when I was younger, starting with nightmares and randomly realizing it when I was young.

They have just been getting more and more since I started at June 12th. Which is very exciting. 

I normally realize I started out by realizing that something was strange and then doing a reality check and being like _HOLY CRAP! I didn't actually think that this was a dream!_ After a couple like that I started just randomly thinking _I'm in a dream, hex yeah._. Now most are like that. If I have a lucid dream early in the night, then I normally have another one later on. 

I have had a DEILD and a WILD (would that just count as 2 WILDs?), the rest of them have been like the ones described above.

I have been increasing my dream recall as much as possible, up until I started LDing, I had 1 dream every night. After trying harder it went to about 1 and a half a night. After starting my DJ right before September it went to 2 a night (66 dreams in Septemer). And I had 21 Dreams in the last week, and am hoping to keep up 3 a night for a while. 

My biggest problem is stability, if I remember to stabilize I do great, I had a couple 20 min LDs, and I had another that looked like it would last longer, but my alarm went off in my head and woke me up (it goes off right before my actual alarm, and it rips me right out of dreams, whether I want it to or not). I have only stabilized in two dreams, and have known how to for the entire LDing experience. So 2/25 isn't a very good success rate for that.  :Bang head: 

I have added it to my mantra in the last few nights, but that is all I can think of.

My current short term goals are:

fly (I struggle with it lately)
go to space (flying, teleporting, or riding a spaceship)

My long term goals are:

Have a persistent realm (like Hyu) Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals

Blow up the moon (or earth, any planet would do.  :smiley:  )

visit my own town and have all my family DCs together at one time.  :smiley: 

I have a ton others, but those are the ones that I am concentrating on. I made this way too long. I must look crazy  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## djpatch999

Hey BrandonBoss,

Welcome to the class, I'm sure Matte87 will be overjoyed to see you here  :tongue2:  Sounds like you've been fairly lucky with your lucids, maybe you're a natural but just don't know it yet ;D Stability issues is something we have in common though, it's a rare occurrence when I remember to stabilise xD You have cool goals! In this class you'll learn to fly over time or use different methods entirely, it's all up to you  :smiley:  I made it one of my goals to fly when I joined and after about a month I can fly with ease, you'll get there  :smiley:  Also the blow up a planet one made me smile, any ideas as to how you'd do that? ;D

~DJ

----------


## Sensei

weeeeelll.... I have to fly first. I think an anime move would do it, something from Dragon Ball Z might work. if not, then I will fly to the planet core and decide from there.  :smiley: 

I have been trying my own type of dream control to learn how to fly, I can manipulate fire and use telekinesis in all lucid dreams, and it happens a lot in non lucids as well. So I am trying that with flying now. If it doesn't work then I'm just gonna ask a DC for a redbull, then I will be fine.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

You're doing very well from what I can read, and you're doing it right! Keep track of your progress, that way you have evidence of you getting somewhere. Dream control will come in time so don't worry about it. Also you need to make sure you stabilize in every dream you have. Tell yourself you can't start having fun until you've stabilized and try to remember to stabilize every minute or so. You can visualize yourself doing this.

I fly by jumping on the spot and looking down, holding my hands out. Imagine yourself being shot right up, or pulled by some force.

If you're good with telekinesis, perhaps you could lift yourself with it and fly that way?

If you're wondering about something, don't hesitate to ask! Also good luck in the competition  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Do I have to put all my dreams on here or just lucid ones? I was about to write them out, but it is a hassle to write each dream twice so I decided to ask.

And what is REM rebound?

----------


## Matte87

Only lucids need a link for you to get points. REM rebound is when you deprive yourself of sleep, 5 hours or less, to enhance your next REM periods. You will then spend more time in REM and therefore have longer dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

When does the next REM period have to be by for REM rebound? The next night or an afternoon nap? (I haven't been sleeping well lately I went to bed at 10 and slept from 130-6 last night).

----------


## Matte87

It'll be longer the next time you're in REM, so I'd say during your next nightly sleep. However I haven't tried a REM rebound and then napping, might work, give it a shot!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

dang, couldn't get to sleep in the afternoon, and my night was so interrupted by crazy neighbors that I didn't remember a single dream, just fragments!

----------


## Sensei

I found myself in a backyard. my most common dream sign, and I don't even think about doing a reality check, I know that it is a dream (I forgot that there are points for it  :tongue2: ). I have run through my head what to do over and over, but it is very hazy. _Stabilize!_ I barely remember. It doesn't seem like a dream at all, it seems like I am just being an idiot in real life and looking at my hands, listening, and trying to feel the breeze around me (I always forget to look around more to get that stabilized). I didn't look around to see my surroundings much, but there is nice grass under my feet, and I am in the back yard of a four story mansion. I can feel it now though, I am in the dream, I almost take off running, but what I wanted to do rushed into my mind. I have to summon something! I reach in my pocket, and nothing is in there, I knew that would happen, so I went on to plan B for summoning, I closed my eyes and thought _Of course it is not in there, you left the Red Bull in your back pocket._ I reach back there, and pull out a small Red Bull can, it is about three inches high. I pop the top and start drinking. It tastes a lot sweeter than Red Bull, I don't really like Red Bull anyways, but Red Bull gives you wings, and I want to fly.

It takes about thirty seconds to down the tiny can. I look around at the back yard and I am floating, I do not have wings though, but I am floating! I am above the four story house almost at the tops of the trees that I will be trying to go over in a second. One eye messes up and everything looks less clear from that eye. I completely forget how to stabilize and wake into a false awakening into the same back yard that I was just in, but I am completely absorbed in the next dream.

notes: Very hard for me to fly, but I was floating for a bit! so much excitement, my first lucids I did it with ease, but now I think I have my confidence back with it.

*Edit:* I just remembered what made me lucid! It was a mirror I saw in my dream, as soon as I saw it I thought _I don't want to look in that. Why am I afraid of looking in mirrors? This is a dream!_ I picked it up and saw myself with a full beard, which I thought was the funniest thing ever. I dropped the mirror and turned around, then I was standing in a backyard! doesn't change any points, but it helps me realize what makes me lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

2 lucid dreams last night. Very lame ones, but I'm hoping to get lucid again today for a nap after church.

lucid #1
I am walking around a forest, on a mission trying to get from one end to the other, and then boom! I realize it is a dream. The second I realize, I wake up. Very frustrating.

lucid #2
I am overseeing an Iron (Fe) factory and I am starting to get a bunch of feedback from a lot of different people that doesn't make sense, this alerts me to the fact that I am dreaming, I knew I could easily wake up because of the light in my room, so I try to move slowly to try and stabilize. I see a light getting brighter and brighter and wake up.  :Sad: 

Very lame, some people wouldn't even call them lucids, but it fulfills my one rule, *If you at any time say or think "I am dreaming." inside a dream, then it is lucid.* even if you are just watching yourself do this. It is your thoughts, your amount of control is just really low.

----------


## Sensei

I hit some goals early this month. I don't count any dreams in my goals unless I write them down, and since I really like seeing progress this has led to me writing down every dream for about 2 months.
Anyways, in August I wanted 5 lucid dreams and barely got it. Then I September I wanted 5 again and barely got 6. So I thought that naturally I would try for 7 this month.

At the beginning of this month I started trying out SSILD, which is a very strange technique, but paired with the other techniques, I figured I could try it out and see what happens.
the first day I had 2 LDs and the second I had 1. After that I had 6 nights of not being able to sleep because of some family issues I was dealing with (everything is more than fine now) Those days had very little results in terms of vivid dreams, but just a lot of normal dreams. Then I started getting back to sleep on time and having a few more LDs when I remembered to do SSILD paired with the other stuff I do. 

So if I wake up around 4, and wake myself up enough to go through it 3 or 4 times, then I normally have an LD. If I wake myself up too much and just keep doing it over and over, then I have trouble sleeping and don't LD. If I don't wake myself up enough then I get like half way through doing it and fall asleep. But it seems to be working a lot. I think I found a good group of techniques for myself.  :smiley: 

anyways, 7 LDs for this month as of today. 17 days early of my target date.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Matte87

I knew you had it in you to go far, keep on doing exactly what you're doing and make sure you increase your goals to something grander. I had in mind to visit a whole new world and let the story continue on from where I left it or something like that, every time I came back.

----------


## Sensei

OK! here goes!  :smiley: 


I wake up and write some small things about my dreams down. Sad I missed another layer 0 clues (In my dream I was talking to people from this forum IRL, and they were giving me loads of advice on LDing). I then decided to chant (like a mantra, but a little different since it is changing almost every time I go to sleep) that I would RC next time something weird happens. I go back to bed.

*Lucid 1*

I am talking to someone on the phone. I look up at the sky. There is a huge black hole in the sky (only way to describe this is a rip in dimensions like Bleach) I stare at it for a minute, and then it closes. The clouds go back to normal around it somehow. I think about it and decide to tell the person on the phone that no one even knows what causes the big black tears in the sky, but then I remember that I need to RC more. I look at my hands, they are blurry (my hands are never missing fingers, they are normally just short fingers or hard to see). I know that it is a dream now! I start to stabilize and start seeing everything become more stable, but then I try to feel more of what is on my body, and it feels like a blanket. I start feeling it more and I wake up.  :Sad:  

I RC and write down part of my dream and go back to sleep.

Lucid 2

I am walking down an alleyway similar to the last one in my dream. I suddenly become lucid. I check my hands and they look normal. Try to put my finger through my hand, but it is solid. I plug my nose and I can breath. (I was pretty aware at this point, so I knew I should RC first). I start stabilizing and can feel no wind, which was going to be my way to fly. I finish stabilizing.
I look around at the landscape. I am behind a school. There is a tree with low hanging fruit about 20 feet up. I am not great at flying, but I decide to fly. I run backwards a bit and feel some wind, I try to use that to give myself an idea how to fly. I try jumping, but fall on my back (this unstabilizes me for a bit). My sister walks up and asks me what I am doing. I reply that I am going to fly, but pay no attention to her because she is a DC. The dream fades.

I wake up, RC, write down a few things and go back to sleep.

Lucid 3
I am in about the same place. I suddenly think _Reality check!_ I perform a reality check and wake up.

I wake up in my old room, walk over to my old window and start writing down my dream. I spill some stuff on my hand, wash it off and then go back to bed.

I am about to merge onto the highway, I have been on this highway before. I know that it is a dream. I forgo RCing, and take my car up the on ramp, it just keeps going up and up and up. There is a random girl DC next to me and she tells me to slow down. I tell her I know what I am doing. I lift the car off the road and fly around for a while, going really high! I am pretty excited. I do an RC and stabilize, as I do this the car starts getting wobbly. I decide to jump out. I am not the best at flying, because my confidence in it was shaken a while ago, but I know I can do this (didn't realize that had I not flown I would have done task 2  :tongue2: ) The ground is flying towards me. It is just like skydiving (I was really high in the car). I look at a point and decide that I will stop there and look at the houses. I stop in the air suddenly. I flew around the city for a few minutes and then woke up.

----------


## Sensei

going back to bed for a WBTB now (my computer screen is dim.  :smiley:  )

----------


## Sensei

Hey, I found Hufik's gravity RC tutorial, has anyone but him tried and been successful?

----------


## Sensei

Had 6 LDs this morning. First was DILD/MILD. Second was WILD, then two DEILDs. Then a DILD/MILD with another DEILD attached. 

Pretty excited. I mostly practiced getting clarity and moving around in my dream body. Didn't do anything too special. Kind of just practicing natural dream control of moving my body with things like climbing and running without anything supernatural. not overly exciting, but actually really fun when yar in it. I had to leave my house 4 times. The last time I tried to leave through a mirror, because I didn't want to go all the way out of the apartment. That didn't work, but then I warped the entire apartment so that I could leave my room, turn, turn, turn, turn, and I was standing at the door to outside without moving. Not really transporting since I watched the house move around me. I think I learned a lot this month about LDing, hoping to surpass myself next month.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

> Hey, I found Hufik's gravity RC tutorial, has anyone but him tried and been successful?



Actually that is a form of ADA (All Day Awareness) and is one of the ultimate DILD techniques, can get a bit too much though if you walk around and think about being awake all day long. It works great though, I tried practicing ADA during the day and MILD during the night and I was pretty successful for a time.

----------


## Matte87

And wow 6 dreams, congratz! I've only had 4 at the most and I used supplements then. You should really set a long term goal and start working towards achieving it.

----------


## Sensei

I think that I have decided a couple long term and short term goals to work on.  :smiley: 

I had another lucid last night. About 20 minutes, flying getting out of my room, and flying around town with a bunch of friends, very very fun. Getting better at stabilizing and keeping lucidity.  ::D: 

They are going to be trying, but they have a time limit, so if I am not ready I can try other things. without getting too disappointed.

Short term goals:
I want to do the next 2 months TOTMs. I will start with the basic, and if I finish that I will move on to the advanced tasks. I want to finish all of them before the new year. When I finish them I will only concentrate on learning more control.  :smiley: 

Long Term Goals:
It is actually going to be a long list of short term goal after short term goal, but I want to do next years TOTY. I will try and finish before the end of March (very difficult, but I like pressure). That will give me 1 week for each. If I finish one early, then I will have extra time, if I don't finish one within a week then I will switch to the next task. Very difficult, but I plan to be working diligently in the next two months to prepare for this.  ::reading::   ::meditate::   ::dreaming:: 

If I do not finish by the end of March, then I will stop trying for them. 

These will be hard, but since I will be adopting lucid dreaming as one of my main hobbies, I wish to rise to the top of it.* I also would like to have a persistent realm*, but I won't try this until after March.

Thank you for your help and encouragement, I will be asking questions in the next few months as I attempt these tasks. 

If there is a competition in the next couple months I would love to join.  :smiley:  I just won't make it a priority to complete small things like interacting with DCs every dream and making my 3 step task a priority in order to maximize points. It will just be something to track my progress more.  ::D:  I love LDing.

----------


## Sensei

Unless the tasks of the year don't appeal to me, then I will have to think of something else.

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like a good plan! Those ToTY can be kinda tricky, but they're great long term goals, I'm sure you'll have lots of fun trying to achieve them  :smiley:  

And there will be a competition in a while. I'm thinking of creating a sign up thread in about a week, most likely it'll start in around 2½ weeks, it depends a bit on how many people who has signed up. Also you're banned from Lower League in the next one. It's all Upper for you  :wink2: 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sensei

I just hope they are goals I can get excited about, or I'll have to do something else.  ::D: . 

I am excited about the competition as well, I was planning on signing up for higher league  :tongue2:  I am excited for the competition up there. Hoping a lot of people will join. This month has been a big breakthrough on the amount of LDs I have. I am hoping to continue getting more and more each month. I do not like going backwards.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Too much excitement will hinder you from achieving it in the dream though, so watch out for that  :wink2:  No one likes going backwards, but sometimes it happens. Make sure you stay on the horse if it happens to you, it'll pick up again. I kinda lost motivation when it happened to me and my recall hit a dryspell and my LD rate went from 14 a month down to 2-3.

----------


## Sensei

Ah, I keep forgetting a few of the things that help me LD, having quite a few techniques helps, but it seems like I forget them when the time comes. I knew I had too many techniques, but I was hoping to be an exception to the rule (stupid me, I read all the techniques as well as testimonials and asking people what works well so that this wouldn't happen!).

Anyways, slimming down what I do till I can master a few things. 

Doing my DJ lately has been hard, i have been doing it, but missing out on detail as well as the time the dream happened and all. I am hoping to get my DJing back down to an art by the end of this week.

Hoping your competition will pop up soon. I think that this will increase my resolve as well, it seemed to help tons last month. I have 5 lucids this month so far and am shooting for 12. Last month at this time I had 5 LDs as well, and I had a lot of them directly after that. 

Changed my profile pic and avatar to suit my dreaming self, I am constantly on fire and controlling fire in my dreams, like Natsu Dragneel. So since he is a big inspiration, I am hoping that will help too!

----------


## Sensei

Finished one of the tasks! Don't know if I am going for the other ones. They seem kind of boring.  :smiley:  maybe next month I'll have more. I'm gonna try and go on an adventure either in the woods or ocean for now.

----------


## Matte87

Good job! Which one did you achieve?

----------


## Sensei

Advanced task II spell November backwards!!

----------


## Matte87

Alright cool  :smiley:  I see you've got your wings there, nice one!

----------


## Sensei

So, I started the competition on a good note. I was a little frustrated when I woke up after 4 non lucid dreams. I got up and went around for about 15 minute (my normal WBTB time) and went back to sleep set on having an LD.

So, I am with The Lord of the Rings cast and we are hanging out in this creepy house. The non hobbits (I was somehow cast as a hobbit, I am 6'1) were trying to get us hobbits to go back to the place where we were shooting the movie. We kind of got there, kind of just appeared at this really big even creepier house. There was this huge horse and someone put a spell on it to make it angry. Gandalf showed us how to defeat it, and I cut out a piece of hair and through it on the ground. The horse collapsed. Gandalf left and said something about a maze. It flashes forward again, but this time there is a maze made out of plastic (think ET) in the house. Everyone is going around cautiously and then Gandalf disappears. I get confused and start passing out wands (like Harry Potter). This girl says she is getting ready to go outside and points out the window. I see the horse outside awake. I become lucid. I somehow have two wands in my hand. I hand one to the girl and tell her good luck. She leaves to go after the horse. I notice that there are people everywhere. I want to get some more light and remember that I am holding a wand. 
"Lumos." I yell. A little light at the end of my wand. It stays while I am walking in the dark, but then dissipates. I remember the girl was going to be in a fight so I decide to help her with "Expecto Patronum!" a little animal jumps out and scurries downstairs after her.
I decide to stop and think about doing something epic that is not in the dream scene already. I remember my goal! to break through the ground! I decided to use Chidori. I dropped the wands and realized I needed to stabilize and make sure I am in a dream before proceeding. I looked at my hands (My only RC I ever use, it always works for me, but no one else uses it (note: I do not count my fingers)) and then felt around me and looked around. I always forget the other senses.
I start the hand signs for Chidori and when I finish I imagine lightning in my hand. A little flicker shoots up, but then the dream destabilizes. I try to look around again, but it was almost gone. I spun as a last ditch effort, but I was done.  :Sad: 

A couple of the things were because even though I knew I was dreaming, I was still concerned about the DCs around me. I make this mistake a lot.

----------


## Matte87

I just saw "The Hobbit" yesterday haha. Nice LD there. I wouldn't say that's Advanced Summoning though, advanced is more like your DG, something huge or extraordinary. 

I also look at my hands when I RC, but I count my fingers half of the time. Usually just spread them and focus my eyes on them and things stabilize. 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I will change it in the other thread. It was sooooo fun. I wish I wouldn't have lost stability when I tried Chidori though. I have a plan of what to hit that with when I do get it.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Exciting and boring LD this morning. Exciting because it was a WILD, you'll see why it is boring. 

I woke up to my alarm and talked to my wife. Mentally noted the dream I had before so I wouldn't forget and hit snooze. I finally get still and it takes a few minutes for a dream to appear. I take one step forward with the thought "I'm dreaming." Going over and over. It takes like five seconds for me to realize that that meant I was in a dream. I am in a random room with a bed near where mine was, but it was bright outside and one of my friends was sitting on a different bed like twenty feet away from me, next to the fridge. I walk over to the fridge and open it up. As I open it my friend tells me that it is empty. I open the fridge and freezer and both are empty. I close the door and open it again, this time expecting food. There was some in there, but I don't know what it was. I started eating and my alarm went off again.

----------


## Sensei

Blarg. Frustrating dream. 

I was in a dream about being in the basement of a school and i was talking to some people in the dark. Then it started collapsing around me. i then realized that it was a dream. I jumped up away from the dream I was just in. It was scarier when lucid. I did an RC and stabilized, halfway through I could feel the dream slipping, so I tried a method I had been thinking as a last ditch effort. I spun and created fire on my skin to overload my brain with the sensation, smell, and sound of fire. It didn't keep me in the dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Sensei

Yipee! 3 LDs. Only one was alright, but I forgot my tasks. The other 2 I got distracted easily. Here goes. 
*lucid 1*
I am trying to go play basketball before work. I am heading to the gym, but someone wants me to stop at my parents house to eat. I get in the basement and realize I am dreaming. I double checked the clock as an RC because I thought it changed too quickly. I stabilized and was trying to remember what to do. Couldn't think of anything so I looked at my parents and my sister. They were just staring at me. I thought about it for a second and said to my dad "did you know that this is a dream?"
"That is interesting." He replied and just seemed to ignore the fact. I left the room and then thought _I should go back in and change one of them to another person._ I opened the door and I was in my apartment alone.

I then woke up. Looked at the clock. It said 8:00 I needed to leave to work at about 6:50, so I freaked out. Got ready
I woke up again. 
I looked at the clock and bit was like 9. I am dreaming! I got up and my wife was still there as well. I got out of the room and stabilized. 

^ this happened about five times.... jump to the last one. 
I am dreaming. I don't feel like going outside. I want a different dream. I didn't think I would ever do this, but I woke myself up.

*lucid 2*
I laid still. I tried to DEILD, then I heard someone rummaging through the drawers near my wife. I looked up and nothing.  :Sad:  I RCed and I was awake. 

I went back to sleep and I was finally at the gym. I had something from my work with me. I looked at the time on it! I checked the time again as an RC and I was dreaming. I checked the time over and over because I thought it was funny. Someone asked me what I was doing. I just told him I was checking the time. I checked the time like 10 times because I thought it was funny for some reason. 


*lucid 3*
I RC and double check the time. I am awake. I went to the restroom and wait a bit for a WBTB. Have some trouble falling asleep. My mind starts wandering and I barely keep it in check. I feel like I am spinning and then I step out of my car. My wife hands me the keys. I drop them and she leaves, but so does the light. I am in the snow in complete dark. I thought about ways to get light, but I decided to summon the sun. I remembered something Sivason said about pin in the ground, but I did it a little different. I summoned a sun dial to the ground and spun it to change the time. It only clicked 1 hour at a time. I had to stabilize after every spin, going from midnight to 6. I was expecting the sun at 6, but I woke up as soon as it hit 5.

----------


## Matte87

Even though they're mostly short, having them that frequently is awesome. Keep on working on your stabilization skills, you have to try different ways of stabilizing. Some people need to not think on the fact that they're dreaming and others need a constant reminder to remain lucid. Going with the flow is something you could try, with some casual RC's every now and then.

----------


## Sensei

Thanks for the advice. I have a way that works for me, but I usually forget about it. I remembered it in the last dream, but sight is the thing that stabilizes me the most. I should have got some fire in their as a light, but I didn't think of that.  :tongue2:  something else I forgot to mention is that every time I spun the dial the whole world turned and almost knocked me out of the dream.

----------


## Sensei

Yay! Another LD. Seems like I either forget to stabilize or forget my goals.  :tongue2:  

Pretty fun dreams to start the night off. Entering video games and a new version of helicopters that Isaac was showing me. My wife woke me up later because she had a nightmare (pregnancy nightmares  :Sad:  ) I held her for like 20 minutes and then got up and read some in my DJ and on the forum to get a longer WBTB then I normally use (40 minutes instead of 20 minutes. 

I don't remember anything of the dream till my phone started messing up. WTC? I started pressing buttons to no avail. If it doesn't work again than this is a dream "don't be stupid Brandon." My wife said next to me. I got out of the bus and noted that the phone wasn't working.yippee! Dream goals are... telekinesis! I can't see anything to move with my mind. I see a door half open. I lift up my hand in true force fashion. I slammed the door shut, not good enough though. I opened it again and slammed it shut 5 times until the glass broke. Super strength (I spent a lot of time yesterday deciding the best way to get back to infinity, so that is probably why I forgot to stabilize) time! I looked down at the asphalt. Lifted my arms up and charged the strength, let my hands slam into the ground and asphalt shot around every way. I saw the sky under the ground for a second until the asphalt hit me in the face and woke me up.

----------


## Sensei

Been trying DEILD lately and got one last night. I spent 4 dreams at the same mall. 

Woke up and was a little frustrated that I hadn't gotten lucid. I had noticed that it was strange when I was doing laps around the mall. I laid still and then started walking. BAM! I am in a dream. I started talking to someone for a second thinking "this is a dream" then I stopped talking and actually realized that. I looked sf my hands. Two fingers were really far on one side, two on the other. I rubbed my hands together and decided to try and break the ground without hurting myself. I did the hand motions for chidori, but no lightning came. I didn't put any energy or imagination in. Fail. I smacked the ground and started talking to a shop owner there. I woke up

Back to sleep. 
I am in a different shop. I look at my hands. Quite a bit different, but the right shape. definitely dreaming. I start talking to a shopkeeper there (I am too interested in the things I see to leave). I stay there for a minute and then wake up.

Kind of forgot how to do my "ultra stabilize technique" I have only been able to do it like twice.  :Sad:  couldnt make it to infinity, but I have hopes for tonight! Gonna be lucid all night long!

----------


## Sensei

new under here 

Glad I wrote it down here. June 12, 2012. I have some goals until I hit my two year mark. 

I haven't been on here in a year, I am gonna use it to track my goals and things. If anyone wants to comment or has any questions, please ask. I accept advice as well.  ::D: 

So, I have been saying lately that I haven't been achieving goals, but looking back at all my goal journals and such, I have completed most of them (I really have a hard time with TOTY since it is a goal that didn't come from my head). Realizing that I do complete goals, I decided to post some of my goals here. In dream and not, so that I can keep some motivation up and remember them. 

ONGOING GOALS
Persistent characters
Persistent realms
Muscle memory (from dream to waking)
Explore the limits of details of the subconscious
Use my watch *every* LD
Fight
Start using SAO menu 

SINGLE GOALS
Read a book from start to finish (might take multiple dreams, might be something I do always later on)
Start a DEILD chain on purpose and see if I can complete the same small task over and over and over so that I can perfect a technique (takes a few LDs to pperfect a technique, and if done in the same, it is always easy) and study the amount of mind power it takes each time. 
Chop off an arm

LD GOALS
600 LDs total by 2 year mark (83 days away) 458/600 (or 0/142)
1000 total LDs by the end of the year is happening as a low goal, so the high goal is 1000 LDs for the year. 
60 LDs in a month by 2 year mark

How I am doing. 

Persistent characters. 
Have seen a few characters multiple times in LDs. It seems easy to have a character to appear in the same night, as well as the same place in the same night. 
Old man, Jason, and Emily. 
Those are the three that I am working on.

Realms
The mall is nice. It is in essence almost endless and a common dream sign if I realize I am dreaming at any mall, I can pretend that it is "the mall" and go to a dream store. Makes item shopping easy. 

Muscle memory
I have practiced a few times. My throw and catch is getting a lot better, and my fighting is impossible to tell. When a dog is trying to kill me at work I feel at ease and have no issues fighting off two without breaking a sweat, so that seems to be working. I want to practice something a little easier to test out, maybe ping pong or volleyball

Explore... Blah blah blah. 
I do this often just by going anywhere. It is just observing. Video games and board games all seem to be able to make up rules that work without flaw very quickly, which is wierd because it takes a long time to solidify rules of a board game because of the rules. So that seems to show that subC is pretty powerful

watch
Kind of forgot about this one till now. It is my first dream item that I used in multiple dreams and it is a RC/stabilization tech that only works if I use it at the beginning of the dream. It also has mystical properties.  :tongue2: 

Fight
Been doing good with fights. Will post them as they come up. 

SAO menu would be good. Haven't tried this. This is the only new one.

LD amount goals. 
2014 has been a terrible year thus far. Sleep schedule, hard work through snow, and sickness staving off any big LDing runs I could have. Gonna start getting more hopefully now that sick season is over, it is nice outside and I am fully moved to a new house. This month I am on par with goals so far. Each month I will post how I did in LD count.

----------


## Sensei

Yay! I got my fight on. 

I am looking at my swords... Time for a fight. I am totally dreaming. Look at my swords again. I have a matching pair and a broadsword. I look at the broadsword and the handle is too big to hold. I drop it and realize that I have run out of time. A witch flies by (no broom, witches are like LDers with their powers. I always say witches and dont know why), and I think like I have been. _ignore me, I'll kick your butt, this is about me._  (witches always ignore me and their barriers always keep me from them completely). I grab my swords and zoom at her around a building. She materializes a sword, I wasn't expecting that. I have issues using two swords. I have only ever used one or fantasized about one, so I drop one and keep attacking. I get the sword out of her hand and it seems like she is really afraid of sword. She flies away and I grab a kunai knife and throw it at her. It disappears I zoom really close and sheath my sword. Two kunai knives right at her heart. Completely disappears. I pull out the sword and she materializes another two swords. I have some issues against both and she disappears. Haha, they can't ignore me anymore.

----------


## Sensei

I can't believe that I forgot this goal! I am looking forward to this the most. 

Build a DC, using parts from other DCs.

----------


## Ginsan

I have a question about the game rules.
You say that the rules are made up very quickly and flawlessly. Then this means that creating a full-fledged persistent magical world with all kinds of powers and cool stuff and rules and limitations, leveling up and gaining skills is pretty easy for your subC mind, right?

----------


## Sensei

> I have a question about the game rules.
> You say that the rules are made up very quickly and flawlessly. Then this means that creating a full-fledged persistent magical world with all kinds of powers and cool stuff and rules and limitations, leveling up and gaining skills is pretty easy for your subC mind, right?



Which one are you pointing at specifically? Just persistent realm? I think that havekng a persistent realm with XP would be a second or third realm. First one limits are gonna be easy rules. Having xp would fall under "limits of subconscious" I think that I have played enough RPGs for my mind to get all of that without my help as long as I set up the realm. That is far away for me though!

----------


## Sensei

SAO menu
I wake up still in the middle of the night and realize that I am sooooooo close to just jumping into a LD. I close my eyes and push away from my body (DEILD without previous LD) and I then feel my dream body... my arms and legs are lifting. Not quite in the dream, I have had this ruin my transition before! I use my dream arms to push them down (ask if you wish to know). I jump out and I am in my room in a dream. I try to get out and the door is closed, not extremely aware I get angry and wake up. I do things similar to this too many times to count until this dream:
I step on my bed and look at the room. I can get out of here, I have control of my dream, I am aware that this is all in my head. I put my hands beside me and remember my dream goal as I pose for a kamehameha wave, I can do the SAO menu after I blow out the ceiling. I recite it and release. The ceiling is vaporized. I fly up and am immediately teleported back to the room, still flying and my head is on the ceiling. Screw it! I just want a dream goal done, this room is boring, but I can do it. I put my hand in front of me and pull up the menu, instead of just having the normal SAO menu:


There are extra buttons, including one that is a skull and crossbones. I hover over it and it says opens the tab "death" is all it has as an option. Wish I would have clicked it, but I looked around the menu more. It started getting blurry and I tried to memorize it as much as I could, but the only option I remember was death. I wish I would have hit it now. 

*Doing some fighting!*

Dream 1
I am walking down a road. There are a couple DCs with me. A big lger guy stops me and my group. I tell him to get out of my way, looking for a fight a bit. He jumps at me and I try to just use my power to beat him up (power of me in waking). He smacks me in the back of the head and sends me flying a long ways away. I try to find my way back to him, but he is gone.

Dream 2
I walk down the same road. I see him and I decide to use all my dream powers when I get to him. I run at him, and he send three of my DC friends flying (I don't know who they were). I throw a house at him and he steps towards me too fast for me to see. When he hits me I throw up a forcefield in front, and it didn't have much in it, but it slowed him down so that the fist wouldn't hit me. I charge a fist and release it at his head. He disappears and I don't see him, but I feel him to my right, before I have a chance to react I feel myself breaking through a wall and into a house on my left (he hit me fast and hard). I think I woke up here.

Dream 3
Angry, back to sleep. I fly to the spot that he was at and see him. I will have to think of some cheap powerful moves if I want to stay on par with him. I don't want to just "be the dreamer" and make him weak or disappear, I wanted to have an ability wicked enough to beat him. He sees me in the distance and I warp space (three dimensional warping) for a second, reach inside of him and solidify the energy I feel there, I tear it out and warp to another area. It is solidified as a green round thing (shaped somewhat like fancy cheese (http://www.holland.com/upload_mm/8/4...er_560x350.jpg) and I put my mouth to it. I don't want to eat it, because I know after being close to him that this was about a quarter of his power, and he should be able to find me. I suck the energy into my body and I feel him coming at me. I am a little scared at what the fight will be like after this since I know now that I have about as much energy as he does now that I have eaten some of his (my full energy + 25% of his energy = 75% of his energy). I jump at him and knock him through a wall with my charged fist and start preparing a kamehameha, alarm clock wakes me up.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Freaking awesome.   Is each dream a DEILD / DILD or what were the transitions like?

Love the picture, that's exactly the sort of thing that I envisioned for a dream control menu.   I'm going to meditate on this picture to incubate this!

----------


## Sensei

> ^^ Freaking awesome.   Is each dream a DEILD / DILD or what were the transitions like?
> 
> Love the picture, that's exactly the sort of thing that I envisioned for a dream control menu.   I'm going to meditate on this picture to incubate this!



Yeah! It was one of the fist pictures when I googled SAO menu. I was pretty ecstatic when I saw it. There is a keyboard on the menu as well if I hit it. So good. 

My transition:
Start feeling both bodies, focus on my waking one for a second. When I am completely in it I push away to my other body... I basically just reverse the whole feeling of waking up. Only way to describe it!  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> My transition:
> Start feeling both bodies, focus on my waking one for a second. When I am completely in it I push away to my other body... I basically just reverse the whole feeling of waking up. Only way to describe it!



That's awesome!    But at what point did you do that?   Just realize you're awake and have that "feels like I can do the body push trick", or you were WILDing for a while before that feeling, etc., in other words, how did you get to that point where it would work?

----------


## FryingMan

> Yeah! It was one of the fist pictures when I googled SAO menu. I was pretty ecstatic when I saw it. There is a keyboard on the menu as well if I hit it. So good. 
> 
> My transition:
> Start feeling both bodies, focus on my waking one for a second. When I am completely in it I push away to my other body... I basically just reverse the whole feeling of waking up. Only way to describe it!



I dreamed about this last night!   non-lucid, but I activated a menu with 3 entries (just like the guy is touching in the picture, but that's all there was, 3 lines with text), with choice of location, and one (the top one?) was an option to replay a portion of the dream  :smiley: .

----------


## Sensei

> I dreamed about this last night!   non-lucid, but I activated a menu with 3 entries (just like the guy is touching in the picture, but that's all there was, 3 lines with text), with choice of location, and one (the top one?) was an option to replay a portion of the dream .



That is awesome Fryingman.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

*Goals Update*
I have been fighting a lot lately. Hard to post all of them. Been doing great with slowing down and thinking about goals, but then I realized last night that other than fighting and SAO menu, I can't pull them up in waking. I have pulled up the SAO menu 3 times. I have moved around it a few times, but have not used it to put away an item, pull out an item, or any of the other features. I really want to check out a newspaper for Zödra as well.

----------

